

These are the changes in the new Ubuntu 9.04 release - kimovski
http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs/whatsnew
Canonical's documentation on what's new in 9.04 server edition.
======
mattyb
It should be noted that these changes are for Ubuntu Server Edition.

~~~
grandpa
<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview>

